# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Bang voor keelkanker

## Gijs1

Hallo allemaal,
Ik ben sinds een tijdje 5 dagen erg bang dat ik keel kanker heb. Ik ben 17 jaar en heb verder nooit gerookt en drink extreem zelden. Ik ben er bang voor omdat ik keelpijn kreeg, ik heb het nog nooit zo erg gehad en het hoesten kwam er later bij in het begin deed dat gigantisch pijn aan me keel dat is langzaam weg gegaan en nu is dat weer helemaal terug. Slikken doet ook heel veel pijn. Ik werd toen de dag erna wakker en had gigantisch oorpijn ik ben naar de dokter gegaan en die heeft oorontsteking geconstateerd, de dokter had ook keelontsteking geconstateerd. Omdat ik vanacht wakker werd met een dikke opgezette keel werd ik heel bang. Mijn moeder zegt dat het komt doordat ik gister avond ruzie had met me vriendin en erg hard praatte dat deed ik iets te lang en te snel op dat moment voelde ik er niks van... Ik ben gewoon erg bang voor kanker.

Alvast bedankt,
Met vriendelijke groet
Gijs

----------


## Deslumme

Beste Gijs,
Ik denk niet dat je kanker hebt maar eerder de ziekte van Hashimoto (kan), dit is een auto-immuun ziekte van je schildklier, de symptomen lijken er veel op. Vraag je huisarts hierover en laat je schildklier waardes meten omdat als alles weer over is kan de schildklier traag gaan werken met alle gevolgen van dien.

----------

